# Campsites in Portugal



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

hi 
can anyone help/advise 

we are planning on going to Portugal for the first time this year for 3 weeks in August 

we have been looking at sites that are next to / within short walking distance of a beach and near town/village etc 

we have found a couple - but have been unable to book a pitch as we are 9m long but have been told to just turn up 

we dont usually bother booking sites in France and Spain so that we can move around as we like and have always been ok but given we will be going when its local holidays we are unsure about doing this for Portugal 

we are on the santander ferry so we are wondering if just to stick to the bottom end of Spain where we know sites can accomodate large vans 

Chris & Lindsay


(Mod note. Fixed the typo in your title. )


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

You don't say which part of Portugal you want to go to. If it is the Algarve then there is a site at Cabanas, not far from Spanish border, that takes RVs it is Camping Ria Formosa. We go there in Winter and there are lots of RVs there then. www.campingriaformosa.com


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Here,s a blog by a MHF member (zepp) of their trip which went through Portugal, they also have a 9m van

Charlie

http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.com/2011/02/day-1-weds-09.html


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We spent several weeks at Armacao de Perra,about 6 miles from Albufeira, lovely small town and beach, great eateries, public transport reasonable good walking/cycling.
Site has swimming pool, snack bar, bar and restaurant (in season) we were there in winter. 
There are camping 'areas' rather than pitches, so able to accomodate varying sizes of vehicles.

http://www.camping-canelas.com/uk/

We will be going back didn't want to leave.

Sue


----------



## Blatter (Mar 23, 2010)

We've just returned from our first time touring round NW Spain and Portugal. Our vehicle is 9m long and we were towing a car and didn't have too much of a problem at sites. We used the Alan Rogers "The best campsites in Europe" book and also purchased the Camping Card ACSI Book. This was really helpful as it gives a lot of information about a campsite, such as the maximum size of vehicle it can take, etc.

We also purchased a book called Camping Portugal while we were there, but didn't find the sites in there were up to the same standard as the two books above.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

The Valverde campsite near Luz and Lagos will take your van. There were several large Cathargos there this winter. It's an ACSI campsite and is a 15 minute walk from Praia da Luz. You can get the bus to Lagos from outside the campsite.


----------



## discbirkett (Jan 25, 2011)

*campsite*

spam removed by moderators


----------

